# Your oldest bottles



## carobran (Jan 11, 2012)

Whats the oldest bottle you've got?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 11, 2012)

1700s onion wine flask is my oldest.. one time I touched an ancient Roman bottle and I could swear for a few days afterwards I had a 2000 year old feeling on my fingers..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 11, 2012)

..pic...


----------



## JohnN (Jan 11, 2012)

The oldest bottles I have are late 1890s to early 1910s slicks, an Edward Maher bottle, and Puritas Mineral water bottle. These were all BIM. It is, as far as I know, impossible to tell which of these is the oldest. I only know they are late 90s to early 10s.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably my oldest, (unless I think of another....[] )  Dug it myself in the early 80's...


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 11, 2012)

This small decanter is from the late 1700s I am told.  Got it at the Salvation Army thrift store.  Nice pontil you dug there Joe!


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 11, 2012)

This nice little 1720s mallet wine is probably my oldest.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: beendiggin
> 
> This small decanter is from the late 1700s I am told. Got it at the Salvation Army thrift store. Nice pontil you dug there Joe!


 
 The onion and mallet style bottles are vr. cool, but relatively unatainable to me unless I get real lucky at an auction...Paul, the decanter is 'wicked' cool,[]  Has anyone been able to give you much info on it? Thrift store eh? That's pretty great.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine would be this 1760s French or Belgian wine, shown with two pieces of contemporary or slightly earlier English slipware recovered from the same early privy.

 Chris


----------



## capsoda (Jan 11, 2012)

I have some 1800 to Civil War era stuff somewhere but this is the oldest thing I can put my hands on at this time.

 I do have this childs toy pitcher. I was digging a footer in downtown Pensacola and it pooped out. I looked for info on it for years with out any luck. I have seen others but always missing the handle and spout. One day when I was visiting my grand dads sister I noticed one on her shelves where she kepted her tiny porclain do-dads. She told me that she got it from her great aunt when she was 4. Her great aunt got it from her great aunt, when she was 4, who got it from her mother when she was 4. The lady who recieved it from her mother was born in the late 1700s.

 It was made of red clay as can be seen around the top.


----------



## epackage (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine...


----------



## epackage (Jan 11, 2012)

...


----------



## carobran (Jan 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> I have some 1800 to Civil War era stuff somewhere but this is the oldest thing I can put my hands on at this time.
> 
> ...


 Its nice to see you posting again capsoda,You stopped posting right before i joined but ive seen many of your posts on old threads and always enjoy them.Was there some kind of tradition to pass the pitcher down when someone was 4?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess so, until it got to her. She had 3 nieces who never got it. I promised my dad I would visit her when I passed through. She had one child, my cousin Charles, who she really never wanted. His wife has it all now but I am not sure what will become of it. She didn't get along with her very well.

 And it is great to be back.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2012)

Scarce Local med 1840s
 U BRUNER


----------



## phil44 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not my oldest but certainly my favorite, fragments belonging to a bottle like this were found at Amelung's New Bremmen Glass Manufactory in Frederick Co. Md. 1785 to 96 and American!


----------



## phil44 (Jan 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  phil44
> 
> Not my oldest but certainly my favorite, fragments belonging to a bottle like this were found at Amelung's New Bremmen Glass Manufactory in Frederick Co. Md. 1785 to 96 and American!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice bottles everyone..Hey Joe, I saw some similar decanters in Mckearins book, and someone on here told me it was really old.  I did a little research online and it really is quite an old piece.  I was surprised but I knew it was old when I saw it, just not how old.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  phil44
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\Great pocket bottle Phil, I can't wait to see it in person will you be bringing it and your other recent addition to the club meeting friday?

 Chris


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Probably these. 1830s-40s "terlet" water bottles.


----------



## HH White (Jan 12, 2012)

The bottles on the right and left are 18th century New Jersey possibly pre revolution.
 The middle bottle I feel is New England, probably Connecticut, 1790-1810


----------



## HH White (Jan 12, 2012)

See above message. Still getting the hang of sending photos.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2012)

nice


----------



## div2roty (Jan 12, 2012)

> The bottles on the right and left are 18th century New Jersey possibly pre revolution.
> The middle bottle I feel is New England, probably Connecticut, 1790-1810


 
 Those are cool.


----------



## HH White (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm glad you like them. What type of freeblown do you have?
 I have some also but it's so hard to get.


----------



## HH White (Jan 12, 2012)

Is that a Jamestown reproduction?


----------



## ktbi (Jan 12, 2012)

Have to be this 1850's, OP, Balm of a Thousand Flowers dug by my Grandfather back in the 60's. I went out with him many times but have no idea if I was with him or not when he found this beauty....Ron


----------



## Dugout (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice old bottles you guys! It is fun to look at them.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 12, 2012)

I always wanted to start a thread of the same topic, but our oldest bottle is not a bottle, it's a "vessel" of clay.  And it's not an antique, it's an artifact.  It's that old.  Just dont know how old.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a demi john that came from an estate where some of the other items were from the 1840s.  I'm not such how old it is.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

The oldest embossed bottle I have is an "A. Delpit / No 16 / St. Louis St. / New Orleans" snuff.  He moved to this location between 1838 and 1842.  He was there at least into the 1850s.  The glass is paper thin.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 13, 2012)

Smokin' smokeless, DruggistBottles!  Great stuff, everybody.


----------



## TROG (Jan 13, 2012)

This my oldest bottle 

 Circa 1720,s English Onion bottle that was used as a door stop filled with sand.


----------



## HH White (Jan 13, 2012)

That amber demi looks very early and special. Any chance we could see a photo of the base?


----------



## JustGlass (Jan 13, 2012)

These are probably the three oldest I own. The dutch onion has got to be the oldest with the demi and gin fighting for second.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Some people wanted to see more pictures of my "amber" demi.  Actually it is dark olive.  Now I see how easy it is to take bad pictures without natural lighting!  I am posting more pictures of it.  And I am including some of an actual amber demi I have.  The Olive one is 16" tall about 11'' wide.  The amber is 18" tall and 15" wide with a wavy flat bottom.

Olive Demi

Olive Demi base

Olive Demi Top

Amber Demi

Amber Demi base

Amber Demi top


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> These are probably the three oldest I own. The dutch onion has got to be the oldest with the demi and gin fighting for second.


 
 Wow that Demi is a BUTE


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 14, 2012)

Anyone want to play?? Here we have 4 early American bottles. 
 Does anyone want to guess the order of oldest to most recent? 

 FYI... the most recent is still roughly 200 years old!

 Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 14, 2012)

C A B D ?


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 14, 2012)

B A C D ?


----------



## div2roty (Jan 14, 2012)

B A D C


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 14, 2012)

caroban:     My oldest is really old because it was dug in Greece at least 40 years ago and dates are just not known. 

 earlyglass:   I have to go for: C A B D.    

 Just Glass   I like that green demi.  Do you have an explanation for the bubbles or blisters?  Which are they?

 RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 14, 2012)

b a d c


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 14, 2012)

DBAC is my guess


----------



## ajohn (Jan 14, 2012)

How about 200-100 BC(on the right),and 200-400 AD


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Mike,
 Here is my guess

 B, C ,D ,A

 B  1745 to 1760 .The light green chestnut bottle Caspar Wistar's United Glass Manufactory 1739 to 1782 Allowaystown New Jersey

 C 1770 to 1773  The amathesyt diamond daisy pocket flask The American Flint Glass Manufactory Manheim of Wilhelm Henry Stiegel 1765 to 1773 Manheim Pennsylvania 

 D 1782 to 1790 The olive amber utility bottle,this is a tough one , Either Robert Hewes Temple New Hampshire 1779 to 1783, The Pitkin Glass Works East Hartford Connecticut or the New Haven Glass works of Marc Leavenworth 1787 to 1810

 A 1795 to 1805 The yellow green Pitkin type half post ( double Gather ) pocket flask  An early Southern New Jersey Glass Works 1780 to 1810 Glassboro,Clementon,Port Elizabeth




> ORIGINAL:  earlyglass
> 
> Anyone want to play?? Here we have 4 early American bottles.
> Does anyone want to guess the order of oldest to most recent?
> ...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice pictures everyone,HH WHITE nice bottles in particular the Wistar on the right in your picture very early 1739 to 1745
 Ajohn awesome bottles you cant get much more old or historic then that!! If you would like to email or PM me your home address and I will send you a Prutah gratis to go along with your bottles if you like.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Nice pictures everyone,HH WHITE nice bottles in particular the Wistar on the right in your picture very early 1739 to 1745
> Ajohn awesome bottles you cant get much more old or historic then that!! If you would like to email or PM me your home address and I will send you a Prutah gratis to go along with your bottles if you like.


 IF I WOULD LIKE??????[] You bet yer sweet bippy I would[].And as my pleasure I would like to exchange as a gift this eight century sand cast vessel found in Italy.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 15, 2012)

PM ed you Steve


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Ajohn I just saw this also !!!


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 15, 2012)

Steve,

 We have disagreed on many things, but I will say that your answer to this question was very close to my thoughts on them. Lucky for you most of it was from your area! 

 The cylinder on the right is almost certainly from the Hartford area. 

 Although I believed the ribbed piece to be Clementon as well, there is a chance it could be even earlier. 

 I believed the chestnut to also be Wistar, although I cannot say with certainty. 

 If they could all be as easy as the diamond daisy!

 Mike


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Mike that was fun,We should do this more often.I know you always liked this one from my collection.A clock face Southern New jersey in a deeper emerald green color Pitkin. I got this from a long time collector in New Jersey.This bottle has pretty solid evidence as to being attributable to the Gloucester Glass Works in Clementon. I have written about this bottle at the forum here before.  Hey!! in another matter, I could use your help here at this site scroll down to   http://njbottles.com/     NJB SPECIAL CATEGORY'S  then go here  http://njbottles.com/index.php?board=121.0  There is nothing there yet but I would enjoy filling it up with Information. Please consider the invite your knowledge is well respected by me and all of the collectors of early American glass. I would like to create a huge database here with all of the Early glass from The New England and New York State areas, I stress early!! If you wouldnt mind could you and maybe Jeff and the other New England collectors here at this forum consider this and post your historical flasks,tableware,and any other glass you still own or may have owned and sold and a little history behind them in print.Take a look around the rest of the site, I did a nice extensive post on the early Maryland glass works near Guntherhess.Did you know the Etna works North of Frederick were founded in Maryland just after Wistars works here in New Jersey and were actually around a few years longer.My wife who is a Vice President at a local community college here in New Jersey was able to secure me access to databases in a lot of different Universities affiliated with her college.I am trying to research all of the colonial works known in the Colonies.Later Steve


----------



## rockbot (Jan 16, 2012)

The earliest Hawaii bottle that I dug would be this 1870 applied blob top soda with a round base.


----------



## blade (Jan 16, 2012)

This is the one of the oldest bottles that Don and I dug .
 Chris


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 16, 2012)

Steve -, you always fascinate me with your ability to put things together regarding early glass, with a school teachers objective plan.  I have saved a lot of your work-ups and do not want to miss such great information.  So keep me in mind as you put them together.   RED Matthews


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> These are probably the three oldest I own. The dutch onion has got to be the oldest with the demi and gin fighting for second.


 
 Gary,

 Do you anything else in the kitchen besides bottles? LOL  Nice Photo.  

 This is a great thread with many nice pics.  Please keep them coming.

 PD


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 17, 2012)

Does it count if it's broken? Found a couple of these shattered late 1600's/early 1700's pancake onions ib the oldest pit I ever dug - nothing whole in that one.


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 17, 2012)

And here's my newest bottle...[]


----------



## Ratzilla (Jan 17, 2012)

*


----------



## carobran (Feb 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: mark1011
> 
> A bottle of old bottles


 Id like to see a bottle of old bottles[8|][8|]


----------



## carobran (Feb 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> Whats the oldest bottle you've got?


 bump


----------

